
A Brief History of CSS-In-JS: How We Got Here and Where We’re Going - warlyware
https://medium.com/gitconnected/a-brief-history-of-css-in-js-how-we-got-here-and-where-were-going-ea6261c19f04
======
mamoswined
I was pretty skeptical of CSS-in-JS at first but then I remembered all the
times I had to reject pull requests because they didn't use whatever
specification the project was using like BEM. CSS-in-JS prevents having to use
those (frankly fairly arbitrary) rules at all.

------
treyhuffine
2018 is going to be the year we really see CSS star to evolve. It's going to
be interesting to see where everything lands.

~~~
warlyware
Yes! I'm very excited to see what the CSS landscape will evolve into over the
course of 2018. I'm consistently encouraged by the creativity of the open
source community.

